# Help with inexpensive cd players



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm looking to use several inexpensive cd players to play screams when props are triggered. This is something I used to do but none of the players I have now read the discs I've burned.Is there a certain format I need to reburn them in? And are there any good sites to burn them from?
Thank you all.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

They probably are not MP3 players and likely you burned CDs in MP3 format.

Did you burn from I-tunes?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Turbo is likely correct. If you have older CD players, they won't read MP3s. All CD players will read WAV files, which used to be the more typical format. If you can convert the files to WAV (assuming that's the issue), you should be able to burn new CDs on your computer if you have a CD/DVD RW drive.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Mazz,

Also, make sure it is CD-R not CD-RW...that may make a difference. What system are you using?


----------

